# USA Kindle Fire can't download apps in UK



## Sparrowhawks (Apr 9, 2013)

.

Folks,

My sister bought me a Kindle Fire is USA, and I find I cannot download any apps (even the free ones) because it seems to want an American credit/debit card, which I don't have !  

What can I do, besides trying to get a Yankee card ? (The Kindle was 'registered' - or whatever they call it - over here (UK).)

KK


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're registered at Amazon UK it should use whatever card you have on that account, which would necessarily be a UK card.

Make sure you ARE registered on the UK site, as I can't imagine any reason why you would need a US credit card if that is so.

You could try buying yourself some gift cards and applying them to your account. Those will automatically be used for any one click purchases such as Apps or Kindle books. BUT if it turns out it's registered on the US .com site and you put the gift cards onto a UK account they won't be transferrable. On the other hand you can transfer the Kindle account from the US to the UK very easily.

I'd suggest a call to Amazon Kindle CS to sort it out - 0800 496 2449. You can also get CS to call you back or email them - click on "Contact Us" on the right hand side of the main support page.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Sparrowhawks (Apr 9, 2013)

My Kindle Fire was bought in USA, but I don't have an American credit/debit card, so cannot download any apps (even free ones).

How do I tell the Kindle that I am a pommie, and that it must recognise my UK-based cards ?  

KK


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It doesn't matter where it was purchased; what matters is where it is registered.

If it is registered to your amazon.co.uk account, you should be able to purchase content via that account -- which probably is happy with a UK based CC.

You may also need to set your home country as the UK on the Manage Your Kindle page.




edit: I've merged your two threads about this into one.   Linda gave some good info in the original thread.


----------



## Sparrowhawks (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Anne, 

My Kindle fire records my e-mail address correctly, but is registered to :

**** (my name)@kindle.com

Is it supposed to be registered to a kindle e-mail, or mine ?

It correctly records my home country as UK, and has my correct credit card details.

Interestingly, I can buy books without any problem, but for some reason it will not allow me to buy apps (or even to download free ones).

KK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you trying to download apps from Amazon.com or from Amazon.co.uk?  I know that purchasing apps is different in the overseas stores; the apps don't show up the same way as ours do here.

Betsy


----------



## Sparrowhawks (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Betsy TQ,

I am trying to download apps on my Kindle Fire in exactly the same way that I have successfully downloaded books. I have just downloaded another free book, just to prove to myself that I have not gone completely penga. (mad)

The only difference is that it works when I am in 'web' / 'books', but does _*NOT*_ work when I am in 'web' / 'apps' !

Mina aizinzwa ! (I do not understand !) 

KK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try buying apps through the Apps tab on the Fire, not through the web browser.  I'd advise checking with Customer Service, as Linda (Linjeakel) suggested.

Betsy


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Try buying apps through the Apps tab on the Fire, not through the web browser. I'd advise checking with Customer Service, as Linda (Linjeakel) suggested.
> 
> Betsy


I agree, it's safer to download apps on the Apps tab. ding ding ding


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

brainbuster said:


> Most amazon apps are actually android apps; there is a way to get Google Play Apps and install them onto your Kindle Fire.
> Just go to Google play download an app from there and install it like this:
> 
> On your Kindle Fire Settings
> ...


It's fair to say ALL the Amazon apps are android apps. . . .the Fire is an android device after all.

But your method won't work.

It will work for third party sites like Getjar and 1Mobile -- you can even install 'store apps' for those sites -- but it won't work for Google Play.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann is correct.  The Kindle Fire is not an authorized device for Google Play.  Unless you root a Kindle Fire, you cannot download apps from Google Play to the Fire. (And rooting a Fire will void your warranty.)  If you have another Android device that is recognized by Google Play, you can download to that device and possibly then copy the .apk to the Fire.  (My understanding is that, with the latest Android version, the apk files, in some cases, may be coded for a specific device, but I haven't tested that.  Perhaps another member who has will chime in.)

But you are correct in the method to sideload apps--you just can't get them directly from Google Play on an un-rooted Fire.

Betsy


----------

